# Donor eggs...what happens at the end?



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

Hope everyone is well? Im in the process od having IVF through using a friends eggs. After a hospital appointment on Monday we were talking in the car on the way home from Liverpool. We were wondering if anyone knew these answers, they are questions we have never thought of before...I think its because its nearing half way through treatment.

What happens on the day of egg collection...once the donor has her eggs removed...is she told how many etc? Or do they just tell the recipient? In other words, does she class as owning them still?

And when they have been fertlised with my partners sperm..when i had ivf with my own eggs they called me the next day...do they do the same? Or do they ring the donor as well?

These might be silly questions for all of you but it was questions we thought of which we have never before. Please hopefully you could shed some light on it.

Thanks

Rhian x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there,

I didn't have a known donor but I think I am correct in what I am posting! I am not sure whether they will tell your friend the number of eggs, but probably because of the nature of your relationship they would. They certainly won't tell her about fertilisation rates etc, though technically they are still her eggs and she can withdraw consent right up to embryo transfer.

It's a truly wonderful thing she is doing to help you and I wish you all the success in the world.

Caroline


----------



## natalie007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello, I donated my eggs through Altrui and I was told how many eggs they took after my operation, was updated how many were successful with the mans sperm and if they were successful.

I will be notified everything they are successful with a pregnancy.


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for your replies! I just had visions of them saying nothing to the donor..just thank you very much etc. The donor is known to me anyway so would be kept in the picture by me and my partner. Will keep you all posted.

Thanks

Rhian x


----------

